# PROBLEME SAFARI "SCRIPT LENT"



## Pishe (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Voila aujourd'hui un nouveau problème vient d'apparaitre.
Dès que j'ouvre une fenêtre Safari un message d'erreur comme celui ci apparaît : 
Safari ne répond plus à cause dun script sur la page web «*Facebook*» (https://www.facebook.com/). Souhaitez-vous interrompre lexécution du script ou la poursuivre*?
Si je clique sur continuer je peux de nouveau accéder a la page que je veux.
Mais le message revient en permanence.
Je suis allée sur des forums et certains parlent d'extension SCC a désinstaller, mais je n'ai pas d'extension...

Voila si vous avez une solution je suis preneuse car c'est très désagréable.....

D'avance merci beaucoup.

Pishe :love:


----------



## archinul (12 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème c à dire que dès que j'ouvre safari s'affiche ce message
"Script lent"
C'est effectivement très pénible!
si vous avez trouvé la solution à ce problème, merci d'avance de me la communiquer.....
Je cherche de mon côté..
Bien à vous


----------



## subsole (12 Février 2012)

archinul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai le même problème c à dire que dès que j'ouvre safari s'affiche ce message
> "Script lent"
> C'est effectivement très pénible!
> ...



Bonjour,
Safari => Développement => décoche la ligne "Désactiver runaway JavaScript timer"


----------



## Pishe (12 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour votre réponse subsole mais je n'ai pas "développement" dans Safari 
...


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2012)

Safari => Préférences, dans l'onglet "Avancées" coche la case "Afficher le menu Développement dans la barre des menus" (en bas de la fenêtre).
Maintenant tu as un menu "Développement" dans la barre de menu de Safari.


----------



## Pishe (21 Mars 2012)

Et bien voila ca recommence depuis 2-3 jours de nouveau sur Safari quelque soit la page qe j'ouvre un message d'alerte "scripte lent" apparait.
J'ai repris la réponse de Subsoles de désactiver ds développement " runaway JavaScript timer" mais le problème c'est qu'il nétait pas coché !!! donc du coup ben je sais plus quoi faire....
Si quelqu'un a une idée....

Merci beaucoup...


----------



## subsole (21 Mars 2012)

La fois précédente, avoir décoché la ligne "Désactiver runaway JavaScript timer", avait remis les choses en ordre ?


----------



## Pishe (21 Mars 2012)

Et bien en fait deja la premiere fois cette ligne n etait pas cochée... Tout comme cette fois ci donc a priori le pb ne viendrait pas de la...


----------

